# Hello Friends, INTP Psychic Here to Help and Make you Laugh



## SaiKick (Jan 4, 2011)

My journey has been way too long to get here and I know you don't really care. Wikipedia exists and so does google, so what's left to discuss?


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings SaiKick and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


We have a facebook style chat that you can enable throughout the site... Just read on how to enable it here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/13046-personality-cafe-facebook-style-chat.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGFOuSaYN1w



Again, welcome to our forum SaiKick. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## SaiKick (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you Mr. Coffee Bot. 

I am having trouble getting a read off of you.
Nor can I see your aura...
Are you purposely shielding me?


----------



## Teigue (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum=)


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## SpaceCadette (Apr 29, 2010)

..........


----------



## minkaybell (Aug 15, 2010)

and you crazy 'psychic' hello and welcome to you


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 15, 2011)

Everyone loves a Psychic!


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Psychic huh? What's my favorite color?

Welcome.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Psychic INTP?


----------



## Pearose (Nov 22, 2010)

Ouch. LOL....I see your point. How is it that I find you so damn adorable? Because you're the Perfect Man for me.


----------



## Pearose (Nov 22, 2010)

The color of you.


----------



## Pearose (Nov 22, 2010)

Psycho XXXP. Close enough?


----------



## Everlea (Dec 30, 2010)

Welcome to PerC!


----------

